
Ask HN: Is there any Java library/framework for consuming REST API in CLI? - erkanerol
Hi. We are creating a REST API and we need to create a simple app for command line interface to use it.<p>For example;<p>app_rest_url&#x2F;user&#x2F;username gives the detail of the user<p>&quot;app_cmd user username&quot; should print the details.<p>Is there any framework or library for this specific purpose?
======
jaydz
[https://square.github.io/retrofit/](https://square.github.io/retrofit/)

